# LGB 2012



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

Allegra now official:

http://gscalenews.com/neuheiten-2012-lgb
http://gartenbahn.doku4you.de/phpBB...2241a89adc 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I think it's pretty well known that LGB is planning to come out with the Allegra - I have heard that from four totally independant sources including some inside of Marklin, but I'm wondering if the two page brochure is not someones "fake" creation because of the errors. 

Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I looked at this announcement a bit closer and find more and more errors which makes it highly probable that this was not created by or for LGB but is a "fake" created by someone who is neither totally famiiar with the German language nor even the basics of RhB. 
Question now is - who created it and why - doesn't seem to be any purpose behind it since it's four months to April 1st. 

Knut


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

Harald - owner of "Gartenbahn Stammtisch" - is also the owner of a shop. I contacted him about the PDF file and he told me it is an official Märklin document. 

He was also the one to release the IK en IIK steam locos a year earlier, both in the same way as the announcement of the Allegra. 

And about the errors, have you read the 'Neuheiten' 2011 leaflet or catalogue? It's full of errors. It's just rush-rush at Märklin, just like their quality control actually.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Deutsche Reichsbahn on 03 Jan 2012 10:27 AM 
Harald - owner of "Gartenbahn Stammtisch" - is also the owner of a shop. I contacted him about the PDF file and he told me it is an official Märklin document. 

He was also the one to release the IK en IIK steam locos a year earlier, both in the same way as the announcement of the Allegra. 

And about the errors, have you read the 'Neuheiten' 2011 leaflet or catalogue? It's full of errors. It's just rush-rush at Märklin, just like their quality control actually. 
Sorry, I don't buy that.

After I posted the first comment that this may be a "fake" based on very obvious errors in the document itself which basically jump out at one, I checked a bit closer and found many other areas where it is pretty obvious that this did not originate with Marklin.
Where did Harald get the pdf file? 

Assuming he didn't actually create it, did he verify the source?

DR - there are just too many things wrong with that document for it to have officially come from LGB - some obvious, others not so much.
For instance, do you really think Marklin would have used copyrighted pictures from the Net especially when they were provided with original photos of the Allegra which are much better quality than those in the pdf specifically for the announcement.

And the errors I find in the current LGB catalogues and "Neuheiten" leaflets are now typically with the English translation, not so much with the original German, at least nowhere near the level of the errors in that pdf.

Have you talked to your LGB dealer to find out what information he has received from Marklin about the Allegra?

None of the ones I spoke to had any official information.

Regards,

Knut


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

Harald is the owner of a shop, so he'll have his sources at Märklin. I don't know if he created the pictures/pdf himself.

Last year he did the same with the IK en IIK loco announcement, and he was right too. Overall he has a thrustworthy reputation.

If have any more questions or want to adress your concerns, please contact Harald. Or wait for the full LGB neuheiten leaflet (released somewhere in January)
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Yes, the only thing that shows up on all forums is the doubtfull PDF indeed... 
Don't know if it is fake or not but there is nothing on the LGB site and I did not get any news from the LGB shops over here that are mostly to be one of the first with new items... Nothing in news sections n sites of (online)shops. 
Actually the news only shows on forum posts and everybody is copying each others posts. 

What I did found however is a G scale Alegra announced on the site from "LGB-Neule" (http://www.lgb-neule.ch/strtsite.htm). 
It's an announcement from december 10th 2011 but it's their own small series product; http://www.lgb-neule.ch/allegra/allegra_zum_zweiten.pdf 

Could it be a mix up, marketing stunt or a 'practical joke'? 

Anyway, this is the Neule model:


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Paulus on 03 Jan 2012 12:44 PM 

What I did found however is a G scale Alegra announced on the site from "LGB-Neule" (http://www.lgb-neule.ch/strtsite.htm). 
It's an announcement from december 10th 2011 but it's their own small series product; http://www.lgb-neule.ch/allegra/allegra_zum_zweiten.pdf 

Could it be a mix up, marketing stunt or a 'practical joke'? 




Certainly no mix-up, the "Neule" Allegra has been coming for more than a year now and after a few set backs with one of his major suppliers ending up bankrupt, Herr Neuweiler finally posted some updated info on his website shortly efore Christmas.
No price on the "Neule" Allegra yet but it will be somewhere around 3500 Euros - very small individually assembled production runs of five sets at a time.


The "LGB" Allegra is definitely in the works, so it's not a practical joke as far as the product is concerned. 

The "brochure" is another matter. 
I just spoke to the supposed author shown in the pdf and he knows nothing about it - but he no longer works at Marklin either.

Knut


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Ah well... eventually it will turn out what's true or not about what's mentioned in the PDF brochure. 
But it's a bit scary (and funny at the same time) to see how people on all those forums all parrot each other with just 1 PDf file that is most likely not made by LGB/Marklin at all. 
Looks like the British tabloids ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

Last years announcement from Harald about the IK and IIK, also a lot of spelling errors: 

http://www.champex-linden.de/bilder_datenbank/le20980_vorabinfo.png 

(Later hosted by Champex-Linden)


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Deutsche Reichsbahn on 03 Jan 2012 01:37 PM 
Last years announcement from Harald about the IK and IIK, also a lot of spelling errors: 

http://www.champex-linden.de/bilder_datenbank/le20980_vorabinfo.png 

(Later hosted by Champex-Linden) 





Similar layout but I don't see a single spelling error in that document much less "a lot"
Would you care to point them out?

Knut


PS: Harald just posted on the German Large Scale forum that the Allegra pdf file is "echt", ie authentic.

But nothing beyond that - where it comes from, why no other dealer has it yet, why it's not on the LGB website, etc.


Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By krs on 03 Jan 2012 02:15 PM 

But nothing beyond that - where it comes from, why no other dealer has it yet, why it's not on the LGB website, etc.


Knut 


Finally got the info directly from the horse's mouth - answers all the questions above.


Document is authentic, was created by Marklin, but was only for internal use and not to be published either on the LGB website or by any LGB dealer.


----------

